# Sucralose crystals.



## Tockit (7/3/17)

What's the pro's and con's of it. Who uses it? Used it? And how much you recommend using? All feedback appreciated, aaaaaand go.


----------



## Cespian (7/3/17)

My little experience... most sucralose crystals/powder found locally contains fillers (not pure) - I dont understand the effects of the fillers so I personally steer clear. I tried this with Pure Stevia Powder I found at a healthshop in Edgemead Centre a good number of months ago. Used 1/4 teaspoon per 10ml, and 1/5 teaspoon per 10ml... both were "sweetish" but tasted horrible. Maybe it would be more lucrative to get a few stevia leaves and let it soak in PG before using... but the risk of chloroplasts and other plant-matter comes to light... I dunno.

Hopefully someone more experienced can enlighten us on the sucralose though. Would love to know some more on this topic as well... Subscribed 

EDIT: per 10ml PG... Used as a concentrate thereafter


----------



## Tockit (7/3/17)

Cespian said:


> My little experience... most sucralose crystals/powder found locally contains fillers (not pure) - I dont understand the effects of the fillers so I personally steer clear. I tried this with Pure Stevia Powder I found at a healthshop in Edgemead Centre a good number of months ago. Used 1/4 teaspoon per 10ml, and 1/5 teaspoon per 10ml... both were "sweetish" but tasted horrible. Maybe it would be more lucrative to get a few stevia leaves and let it soak in PG before using... but the risk of chloroplasts and other plant-matter comes to light... I dunno.
> 
> Hopefully someone more experienced can enlighten us on the sucralose though. Would love to know some more on this topic as well... Subscribed
> 
> EDIT: per 10ml PG... Used as a concentrate thereafter


Yah, Stevia is very sweet but it has a taste to it that i do not like. never tried it in e Juice before. Was using it when trying to replace sugar in my diet. now i just dont use both


----------



## Andre (7/3/17)

Cespian said:


> My little experience... most sucralose crystals/powder found locally contains fillers (not pure) - I dont understand the effects of the fillers so I personally steer clear. I tried this with Pure Stevia Powder I found at a healthshop in Edgemead Centre a good number of months ago. Used 1/4 teaspoon per 10ml, and 1/5 teaspoon per 10ml... both were "sweetish" but tasted horrible. Maybe it would be more lucrative to get a few stevia leaves and let it soak in PG before using... but the risk of chloroplasts and other plant-matter comes to light... I dunno.
> 
> Hopefully someone more experienced can enlighten us on the sucralose though. Would love to know some more on this topic as well... Subscribed
> 
> EDIT: per 10ml PG... Used as a concentrate thereafter


I had a Stevia plant and tried the leaves. As horrible as the Stevia powder you buy in the shops.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (7/3/17)

Andre said:


> I had a Stevia plant and tried the leaves. As horrible as the Stevia powder you buy in the shops.


LOL, guess i will stay away from the plant.


----------



## stevie g (7/3/17)

R1250 for 1kg pure sucralose. Cheapest smallest amount I could find in JHB.


----------



## stevie g (7/3/17)

Otherwise look at erythritol, dilute in VG @5-10% ratio. It's the new big thing and you can get small amounts pure from Dischem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (7/3/17)

I would go with Cap Super Sweet. While you can save a bit by buying Sucralose crystals and dissolving them in PG, the majority of recipes use Sweetener at very low levels so a 10ml bottle will last for ages. I've been DIYing for 9 months and I'm still on my first bottles of TFA Sweetener and EM. It's not an area where I'm looking to save money. Plus it's a schlep to warm up PG, measure out the right amount of Sucralose and then shake like hell until it's dissolved. Honestly, I'd rather just buy the liquid already mixed.

However, once my TFA Sweetener is done, I'll switch to Cap Super Sweet. Not only is it far more concentrated than TFA at roughly the same price (meaning that a bottle will last you far longer), Wayne and others have noted that it's a far superior juice sweetener.

What put me off Erythritol is that it's far less concentrated than even TFA Sweetener (Sucralose & EM) so you have to put far more of it into your mix to achieve the same sweetness level. And then you also have the mixing schlep again. Apparently Erythritol doesn't gunk coils as much, though, so it's maybe worth it in that sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zandernwn (7/3/17)

To answer your first question: sucralose is the most widely used sweetener on the market. Cap super sweet is a 10% dilution (in pg as carrier liquid) - some say 15% and other 20%, I find 10% works just fine for me.Tfa sweetener also contains sucralose but it is a 5% sucralose + 5% ethol maltol solution. So I you can buy the powder to make your own sweetener. 

You can use sweetener (10% dilution) anything from 0.5% to 2%ish in your recipes depending on taste.

Off the shelf sucralose often contain fillers are someone rightly pointed out. It is very important to get pure product. I believe vapehyper sells 10g powder for R25 (sucralose powder and ethyl maltol powder, so you can also make your own em sweetener/cotton candy too).

To mix is very simple you want a 10% dilution. You would dilute with pg (93.6g or 90ml), shake well and bobsurunclesmother.

I find it worth the saving, I think cap supersweet is R45 for 20ml.

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## stevie g (7/3/17)

I reckon using CAP super sweet is good from 0.15% up to 1% depending on the recipe. going over 1% into 2% territory will gunk a coil in 5mls imo.


----------



## Tockit (8/3/17)

zandernwn said:


> To answer your first question: sucralose is the most widely used sweetener on the market. Cap super sweet is a 10% dilution (pg). Tfa sweetener also contains sucralse but it is a 5%sucralose + 5%ethol maltol solution. So I you can buy the powder to make your own sweetener.
> 
> You can use sweetener (10% dilution) anything from 0.5% to 2%ish in you recipes depending on taste.
> 
> ...


Actually got it from vape Hyper. Had a quick taste earlier. Barely dipped the tip of my finger in it and it's sweet. Nice clean sweet taste with no after taste like stevia. Will dilute it in pg and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

